# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Κάρτα PCMCIA για Scan σε b/g/a ?

## Magnum

Ποιά κάρτα για Laptop PCMCIA προτείνετε για Scan και όχι μόνο ?

- Να κάνει για b/g/a και να έχει connector για External Antenna.
- Να δουλεύει σε Windows/ Linux 
- Να συνεργάζεται με το Netstumbler 
- Να βρίσκεται εύκολα το αντίστοιχο Pigtail


Έχω δει την Ubiquiti στο aerial.net, η οποία είναι λίγο ακριβή
όπως και είδα και πρόσφατα μια ομαδική για μία WarpStar από έξωτερικό
τις οποίες δεν κατάλαβα αν κάνουν γιατί κάτι αναφέρθηκε στο forum για κάποιο πρόβλημα στα 5Ghz...

----------


## Magnum

Καλημέρα ...

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να μου προτείνει κάποια ??

Δεν έχει πάρει κανένας κάποια απο τις παραπάνω κάρτες να μου πει αν κάνουν ή έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα, αν αξίζουν για τα λεφτά τους ή όχι ...

Κυρίως για Scan την θέλω και για σύνδεση στο εσωτερικό Wireless Lan του σπιτιού μέσω g (αν και έχω ήδη μία κάρτα Zyxel G100 για το g)

----------


## dti

Δεν υπάρχουν άλλες επιλογές προς το παρόν από αυτές που έχεις ήδη αναφέρει για a/b/g. 
Και οι 2 κάρτες παίζουν ικανοποιητικά και σκανάρουν καλά (ειδικά με kismet όπου μπορούν να παίξουν σε όλες τις μπάντες των 5 GHz), κάτι που δεν ισχύει με τον driver στα windows.

----------


## dimgr

me connectros gia antenna tote afti apo to aerial 

xoris connectros gia antenna ala poli kali karta netgear WG511T ( <-- piani ena awmn apo 5km makria )

----------


## wiresounds

> me connectros gia antenna tote afti apo to aerial 
> 
> xoris connectros gia antenna ala poli kali karta netgear WG511T ( <-- piani ena awmn apo 5km makria )





> β) Μη γράφετε με greeklish, προτιμήστε την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά! Η ανάγνωση μηνυμάτων γραμμένων με τέτοιο τρόπο, είναι πολύ δύσκολη και κουραστική για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των χρηστών. Η χρήση greeklish θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη στις μέρες μας, που έχουν εκλείψει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας, και κατ' επέκταση προσβλητική. Να θεωρηθεί δεδομένη η επίπληξη χρήστη που συνεχίζει παρά την παρούσα διευκρίνιση, καθώς επίσης και η επεξεργασία ή ακόμα και διαγραφή του/ των εν λόγω μηνύματος/ των από τους Moderators (Συντονιστές).

----------


## WaRhAwK

> xoris connectros gia antenna ala poli kali karta netgear WG511T ( <-- piani ena awmn apo 5km makria )


Δεν είναι αυτό... απλά ο awmn παίζει τέρμα  ::

----------


## Magnum

dti σε ευχαριστώ ...

Θα προσπαθήσω να την παραγγείλω από το http://www.diswire.nl μαζί με το αντίστοιχο Pigtail

----------


## JS

> dti σε ευχαριστώ ...
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να την παραγγείλω από το http://www.diswire.nl μαζί με το αντίστοιχο Pigtail


Χμ...ενδιαφέρον...έχει φτηνό το pigtail (αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα με τις warpstar) αν και έχει ακριβά μεταφορικά για 1 κομμάτι.
Αν πάρεις 3 πάλι τα ίδια χρεώνει  ::  
Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ πάντως για την συγκεκριμένη αν θες να κάνουμε συνδυασμένη αγορά (chic  ::  )

----------


## Vigor

Γιατί, για τους gold N-type connectors τι λέτε, θα γίνουν το νέο hype?  ::  

Με τιμή μόλις 4.5 ευρώ και εφαρμογή σε:

RG213[/*:m:41c78]LMR400[/*:m:41c78]HDF400[/*:m:41c78]Ecoflex10[/*:m:41c78]Aircom plus[/*:m:41c78]H1000[/*:m:41c78]H1001[/*:m:41c78]H2000[/*:m:41c78]Tι λέτε?

----------


## Magnum

Παιδιά αν ενδιαφέρονται και άλλοι να το πουν μήπως πετύχουμε καλύτερη τιμή αλλά και για να μοιραστούμε τα μεταφορικά ...

Τους Gold Connector τους είδα και είχα σκοπό να παραγγείλω μιας και κάνουν για όλα τα καλώδια  ::  

Ακόμη και το adaptor Kit που έχει με 4.5Euro (που από οτι είδα έχει σχεδόν όλους τους μετατροπείς !)

----------


## JS

ok, αν αποφασίσετε κάτι είμαι μέσα (ρίχτε ένα pm) αλλά και αν θες πάλι και δεν βρίσκεις κανέναν πάλι μέσα είμαι (καλύτερα μισά μεταφορικά παρά ολόκληρα)  ::

----------


## gormir

αν τελικα γινει παραγγελια για την WarpStar θελω και εγω μια , στηλτε μου pm

----------


## JS

Ρώτησε ο Magnum και του είπανε οτι προς το παρόν είναι εξαντλημένες  ::

----------


## Magnum

Ναι όντως είναι εξαντλημένες  ::  

Τους έχω ζητήσει να με ενημερώσουν μόλις έχουν κάποια νεότερη πληροφορία περί της διαθεσιμότητας...

Μέχρι στιγμής έχει υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον για 5 κάρτες με τα αντίστοιχα Pigtail καθώς και για N Gold Connector - Adaptor Kit για μένα  ::  

Απ΄ότι φαίνεται νεότερα θα έχουμε μετά το Πάσχα, οπότε υπάρχει χρόνος αν κάποιος τον ενδιαφέρει η παραπάνω κάρτα να εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον...

Αν υπάρξει κάποιο νεότερο μέχρι την Τετάρτη που φεύγω για Πάσχα  ::  θα ενημερώσω αλλιώς από την 1η Μαη που επιστρέφω  ::

----------


## Magnum

Με νεότερη επικοινωνία που είχα στις 6/5 μου απάντησαν τα παρακάτω για την WarpStar :

The factory is ready to supply us with new stock. They will let me know when they are going to be shipped, next week. This is container chipping, so I expect the shipping to take approx. 2 weeks. Please take these estimations loosely, because lots of things can go wrong...

Οπότε τις επόμενες 1-2 εβδομάδες προβλέπεται να υπάρχει σε διαθεσιμότητα η παραπάνω κάρτα...

Για ότι νεότερο θα ενημερώσω πάλι, για όσους είχαν εκφράσει ενδιαφέρον για την συγκεκριμένη κάρτα.

----------


## lambrosk

Πείτε γιατί με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα...

----------


## xrg

Συγγνώμη για τη σφήνα:
την superrange/cardbus την έχετε δεί; Δείχνει πολύ καλή. Την έχει και ο aerialnet.

http://www.ubnt.com/supper_range_cardbus.php4

----------


## DragonFighter

Καλή φαίνεται

----------


## Magnum

Την superrange/cardbus την έχουμε δει όμως κάνει τα 3πλάσια λεφτά από την WarpStar  ::  

Έχω υπολογίσει ότι η κάρτα, το αντίστοιχο pigtail κάτι ΝType connectors κάτι adapter μαζί με μεταφορικά δεν φτάνουν τα λεφτά που έχει η κάρτα που λές χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ, βάλε ΦΠΑ το Pigtail και τα μεταφορικά...  ::  

Επειδή την θέλουμε κυρίως για Scan μου έχουν πει ότι και οι δύο κάρτες είναι πολύ καλές για την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά (βλέπε dti)

----------


## MerNion

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για μία αρκεί να παίζει σε windows με netstumbler..

----------


## costas43gr

> Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για μία αρκεί να παίζει σε windows με netstumbler..


Μια μεριδα απ΄τα ιδια.

----------


## Magnum

θα τους στείλω mail σήμερα το απόγευμα γιατί είδα ότι βγάλανε το Out of Stock από το Site τους για να μου πούνε αν παραλάβανε, παρόλο που μου έχουν πει ότι θα με ενημερώσουν μόλις έχουν νεότερα...

----------


## hedgehog

Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για μία  ::

----------


## Magnum

> Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για μία αρκεί να παίζει σε windows με netstumbler..


Ρώτησε τον dti για αυτό, που πρέπει να ξέρει...

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μου είχε πει ότι δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα

----------


## Dare Devil

Τι έγινε τελικά φέρανε; Ψήνομαι και εγώ για μία.

----------


## fotis

Παιδιά αν πρόλαβα και γω μια + pigtail

----------


## alasondro

> Συγγνώμη για τη σφήνα:
> την superrange/cardbus την έχετε δεί; Δείχνει πολύ καλή. Την έχει και ο aerialnet.
> 
> http://www.ubnt.com/supper_range_cardbus.php4


γενικά οι superrange είναι οτι καλύτερο κυκλοφορεί αυτή την στιγμή....
εγώ έχω μια pcmcia και την χρησιμοποιώ για scans με ubuntu χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ και καιρό

----------


## simfun

Ποιο είναι το κόστος περίπου μαζί με το pigtail?

----------


## Magnum

Καλημέρα 

Η απάντηση που έλαβα εχτές το βράδυ καθώς και οι τιμές περίπου για 5 κομμάτια που τον ρώτησα...




> Hi Michael,
> 
> Yes, you are fast! We received the cards today... and I changed the site last weekend, when I saw the shipping status...
> Can you give me your address details and, if possible, your VAT number and company name, so I can make you a proforma invoice?
> 
> B.t.w. the prices for 5 pcs Warpstar card are 45,- - pigtail 8,- - shipping about the same, but you will see on the proforma.


Θα ενημερώσω και με pm όσους παλιότερα είχαν ενδιαφερθεί...

----------


## dti

Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα pigtail.

----------


## Magnum

Καλό θα είναι με βάση τις παραπάνω τιμές αφού πλέον υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα να δηλώσουν τελικά ποιοι ενδιαφέρονται για κάρτες, Pigtail ή Ν-Type connector ώστε να δούμε για τι τελική ποσότητα θα του πούμε...

Εγώ όπως έχω ξαναπεί θέλω :

- Κάρτα Nec WarpStar Atheros 
- To Pigtail της.
- WiFi Adaptors
- 4 Ν-Τype connectors (1 Female & 3 Male)

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο : http://www.diswire.nl

Καλό θα είναι να κάνουμε σχετικά γρήγορα την παραγγελία. 
Να του απαντήσουμε έως το τέλος της εβδομάδας τις τελικές ποσότητες και τα είδη που θέλουμε για να μας στείλει το προ-τιμολόγιο με τις τιμές ώστε να προχωρήσουμε τα διαδικαστικά και την τελικη παραγγελία το αργότερο την άλλη εβδομάδα.

----------


## hedgehog

1 Κάρτα Nec WarpStar Atheros
1 Pigtail

και για εμένα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα καλά μιας και η κάρτα λέει external antenna option,
Θέλω μια κάρτα PCMCIA, 
και ότι απαραίτητο (pigtail ή adaptor) για να βγάλει βύσμα για Ntype female ...
στο site την δίνει 49?(προφανώς χωρίς ΦΠΑ ε?)
Πληρωμή σε λογαριασμό ενημερώστε με πμ , θα γίνει στις 31Μαίου απο μένα, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ νωρίτερα...

----------


## Magnum

Η κάρτα διαθέτει υποδοχή για εξωτερική κεραία, περισσότερα : http://www.diswire.com/SpecsWarpStar.pdf

Το αντίστοιχο PigTail είναι : http://www.diswire.nl/easyshopmaker/eas ... ker_5.html το οποίο όμως βγάζει σε N-Female. (Pigtail MS147 to N–femal bulkhead)

Τώρα για τον ΦΠΑ καθώς και τον τρόπο πληρωμής τον έχω ρωτήσει 3 φορές αλλά δεν μου έχει απαντήσει... Αλλά μου λέει ότι φαίνονται αναλυτικά στο proforma invoice  :: 

Για την πληρωμή θα δούμε αφού μας στείλει το proforma invoice με την τελική τιμή και τον τρόπο πληρωμής.

----------


## MerNion

Μια κάρτα και ένα pigtail για μένα.

----------


## MerNion

> Τώρα για τον ΦΠΑ καθώς και τον τρόπο πληρωμής τον έχω ρωτήσει 3 φορές αλλά δεν μου έχει απαντήσει... Αλλά μου λέει ότι φαίνονται αναλυτικά στο proforma invoice 
> 
> Για την πληρωμή θα δούμε αφού μας στείλει το proforma invoice με την τελική τιμή και τον τρόπο πληρωμής.


Προφανώς για να σε ρωτήσει και το VAT number θα υποθέτει οτι είσαι εταιρεία οπότε δεν σε νοιάζει και να έχει ΦΠΑ αφού θα σου επιστραφεί.. Οπότε εγώ υποθέτω οτι είναι χωρις ΦΠΑ οι τιμές που αναφέρει..

----------


## lambrosk

Sorry λάθος , ναι ntype female θέλω το pigtail...

----------


## nc

Method of payment: *Prepay*

Please *wire* the correct amount to our bank account number with reference to your order number to:

Isbeautiful.net
Bank: Postbank Netherlands
IBAN: NL70 PSTB 0009 3501 51
BIC: PSTBNL21


1. Prices of the goods are as mentioned in the shop, *in EUR, ex. VAT.*

2. Deliveries within the EU can be without VAT after we have checked your international EU VAT number.

----------


## Dare Devil

Τελικά θα κάνουμε ομαδική ή θα πάρει ο καθένας μόνος του; Εγώ πάντως θέλω μια κάρτα και το pigtail της.

----------


## JS

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε καταλάβει ακόμα αλλά όλα αυτά που σας είπε ο τύπος δείχνουν οτι δεν μιλάει για λιανική !!!

----------


## costas43gr

Τι vat 69 και τι catyshark και τι jameson , μαζευομαστε 10 ατομα δινουμε τα λεφτα σε εναν τα καταθετει στο λογαριασμο του σαν ιδιωτης εκτος και αν καποιος εχει επαγκελματικο αφμ. και παραλαμβανει - μοιραζει.
Αυτο πρεπει να ξεκαθαριστει στον μαστορα εκει.
Αν δεν μπορει να πουλησει χωρις ΑΦΜ αστο καλυτερα, κατι μου βρωμαει.
Αν δεν στειλει τις καρτες κανουμε ενα link με Netherlands με τον ενισχυτη που πουλαει ο αλλος 60000watt και τον κανουμε ψητο αυτον και τις καρτες του.  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Κάπως έτσι είχαν απαντήσει και σε μένα αρχικά, μερικούς μήνες πριν, όταν είχαμε ξεκινήσει την παραγγελία της εν λόγω κάρτας. Αφού τους είχα εξηγήσει περί τίνος πρόκειται, μου είχαν πει να τους στείλω την τελική παραγγελία μας και θα μας χρέωναν το ΦΠΑ να το πληρώσουμε εκεί.
Επομένως, πουλάνε και λιανική κατόπιν συνεννόησης.  ::

----------


## Magnum

Ο άνθρωπος είπε :




> Can you give me your address details* and, if possible*, your VAT number and company name, so I can make you a proforma invoice?


Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πουλάει λιανική...  ::  

Απλώς στα μέχρι τώρα mail μου παρόλο που τον έχω ρωτήσει για τον ΦΠΑ δεν μου έχει δώσει ξεκάθαρη απάντηση, το ποιο πιθανόν όπως είπαν και οι : MerNion, dti είναι να μην έχουν ΦΠΑ...

Ακόμη απο την πρώτη φορά που πήγα να κάνω την παραγγελία και μου είπε ότι δεν υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα έχουν αλλάξει τον τρόπο πληρωμής  ::  Τότε υπήρχε η δυνατότητα για πληρωμή μέσω Paypal - VISA που με βόλευε



> Which is the procedure to pay with a VISA Card.


Η οποία δεν υπάρχει πλέον ::  

Αύριο το βράδυ σκοπεύω να του στείλω ένα mail ρωτώντας τον για τα παραπάνω αλλά θα ήθελα πρώτα να ήξερα για τι ποσότητες μιλάμε...

----------


## JS

Κατάθεση σε λογαριασμό ΔΕΝ είναι ασφαλής. Πόσο σίγουροι είμαστε αν είναι ΟΚ ;

----------


## costas43gr

Περιπου 10-11 κοματια μετρησα, αν ειναι προχωραμε σε αυτη την ποσοτητα, εφοσον ξεκαθαρισει το οικονομικο.
Ας μαζευτουν τα ονοματα και τι θελει ο καθενας στο πρωτο ποστ να βγαλουμε μια ακρη Magnum.

----------


## nc

*Πόσο ξεφτίλα?!*

Αγόρασα μερικά pigtail (απ' αυτά τα περίεργα MS147) και μετά από 3 μέρες λαμβάνω το παρακάτω e-mail:

_"Hi Chris,

Sorry for the confusion, but it seems the VMSNF pigtails are only available
to be sold with the WarpStar PCMCIA cards (as a set). The VMSNF (Hirose)
pigtails are a custom article that are not sold besides the WarpStar cards.

Again, sorry for the confusion, but we cannot deliver these pigtails
seperately.

Best regards,

Andries.
Diswire"_

Ευτυχώς που μπορώ να ακυρώσω την αποστολή των χρημάτων.

Μιλάμε για "πολύ σοβαρούς" τύπους.

----------


## Magnum

Μέχρι τώρα έχουν επιβεβαιώσει το ενδιαφέρον τους οι :

*Magnum :* 
1 Card , 1 Pigtail , 1 WiFi Adapter, 4 N Type connectors

*hedgehog :* 
1 Card , 1 Pigtail

*lambrosk :* 
1 Card , 1 Pigtail

*MerNion :* 
1 Card , 1 Pigtail

*Dare Devil :* 
1 Card , 1 Pigtail

*JS :* 
1 Card , 1 Pigtail

*costas43gr :* 
1 Card , 1 Pigtail

*dti :* 
1 Pigtail  ::  

* apollonas* :
1 Card , 1PigTail, 1 WiFi Adapters, 4 N Type connectors

*slapper*:
1 Card , 1PigTail, 1 WiFi Adapters

*vangel*
1 Card , 1PigTail, 1 WiFi Adapters

Μετά το μήνυμα του nc θα τον ρωτήσω αν μπορεί να μας στείλει 1-2 Pigtail παραπάνω μιας και πάμε για τόσες κάρτες...

----------


## apollonas

> - Κάρτα Nec WarpStar Atheros 
> -2 Pigtail για την κάρτα 
> - WiFi Adaptors


Magnum θα ήθελα κι εγώ ένα σετάκι. Αυτό που δεν πολυκατάλαβα είναι με τους connectors αλλά πιστεύω ότι με τους wifi adaptors κάνεις ότι μετατροπή θέλεις. Είναι έτσι?  ::

----------


## Magnum

Οι connectors είναι άμα έχεις καλώδιο τύπου LMR-400, AirCom + κλπ τύπου N-Type Male ή Female.

http://www.diswire.nl/easyshopmaker/eas ... er_14.html


Οι adapters μετατρέπουν από τον ένα τύπο connector στον άλλο για να μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις με συσκευές που έχουν διαφορετικό connector όπως π.χ. το Dlink (R-SMA) κα

http://www.diswire.com/SpecsAdaptors.pdf

----------


## antonisk7

παρ'οτι με ενδιέφερε και μένα παρατήρησα ότι το λαπτοπ μου δεν έχει pcmcia αλλά slot expresscard , μάλλον δεν έχω καμία ελπίδα ?

*(το λαπτοπ έχει μια κάρτα Wireless LAN (WLAN) solution 802.11 b/g:
Intel

----------


## apollonas

Ωραία οπότε θέλω και connectors γιατί θέλω να την χρησιμοποιήσω για scan με stella.

----------


## slapper

Αμα δέν έχει γίνει η παραγγελία θα με ενδιέφερε και εμενα ενα τέτοιο σετάκι

1 Card , 1PigTail, 1 WiFi Adapters

----------


## vangel

Και για μένα ένα σετάκι αν είναι εύκολο. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

1 Card , 1PigTail, 1 WiFi Adapters

----------


## Magnum

Μετά από χθεσινό Mail μου προς την http://www.diswire.nl έλαβα σήμερα την παρακάτω απάντηση τους :




> Hi Michael,
> 
> O sorry, I allway’s assumed you where of a company.. and wanted to place a first trial order. You do understand that we are a wholesale reseller/distributor and that we do not do business with end users. This is also the reason we have removed the direct payment options from our site. There were too many end users blindly paying for a few cards and expecting us to deliver them support for the wholesale prices we are asking. 
> 
> Hope you are not offended by our company policy, but we really can’t handle private requests. It would most probably end up in a disappointment for both you and us (we really are not in this business to make life miserable for end-customers) 
> 
> Again sorry for the misunderstanding, but I think it is better you find a local reseller in Greece. I can recommend for example PriveNet also located in Athens:


Έτσι επικοινώνησα με την παραπάνω εταιρεία (που όπως έχω καταλάβει την & μας γνωρίζει πολύ καλά) όπου έλαβα άμεσα την παρακάτω απάντηση :




> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Γνωρίζω το ενδιαφέρον σας για κάποια προϊόντα της Diswire.
> Αυτή την στιγμή αναμένουμε ήδη παραγγελία στα μέσα της εβδομάδος που μας
> έρχεται και μπορούμε να δεσμεύσουμε 10x Wrapstar + Pigtail για εσάς.
> Για connectors και adapters θα έχουμε σε επόμενη παραγγελία που θα
> φροντίσουμε να είναι σύντομη.
> 
> Για το set WrapStar + Pigtail για τους 10 και μόνο που έχουν δείξει
> ...


Έτσι τέλος ενημέρωσα το παραπάνω μου post με τους 10 ενδιαφερόμενους που θα έχουν την ειδική τιμή.

Νεώτερα ελπίζω να έχουμε απο την άλλη εβδομάδα...

----------


## slapper

Ωραίος ο magnum!!!

Οπότε αναμένουμε νεά απο βδομάδα  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Την κάρτα την έχει σε stock και το wirelesslan.gr και μάλιστα σε καλύτερη τιμή! *49,95 + ΦΠΑ*  :: 
http://www.wirelesslan.gr/product_info. ... cts_id=592
Εκείνο που δε φαίνεται από το site του wirelesslan.gr είναι αν έχει και το pigtail (και σε ποια τιμή...)

----------


## costas43gr

*Για το set WrapStar + Pigtail για τους 10 και μόνο που έχουν δείξει 
ενδιαφέρον, θα δώσουμε το set στην ειδική τιμή των 62 +ΦΠΑ.* 

Δεν νομιζω να εχει διαφορα γιατι ο wirelesslan λεει μονο την καρτα, ενω ο prive-shop λεει πακετο.
62-49,95=12,05€ που κοστιζει το pigtail.

----------


## slapper

Ερώτηση.Μιλάμε για την ίδια κάρτα σιγουρά??
Δέν είδα πουθενά να λέει για WarpStar.Εκτός αν 
δεν βλέπω καλά!!!  ::   ::  
Μάς βάζεις σε ιδέες dti!!!!!  ::

----------


## nc

Surprises soon ...

----------


## Dare Devil

καλή φάση από ελλάδα θα έχουμε και υποστήριξη + εγγύηση. Όταν σε ειδοποιήσουν σφύρα...  ::

----------


## JS

Το πρόβλημα ήταν και είναι το pigtail και όχι η κάρτα. Κάρτες έβρισκα (δεν έχω ψάξει τελευταία) στο ebay σε μεγάλες ποσότητες.
Ακόμα και ο diswire είναι μαζεμένος στο θέμα pigtail.

----------


## dti

Στο ebay εγώ δεν εντόπισα κάποια χθες που έψαξα. 
Και παλιότερα που υπήρχαν ήταν σε τιμές ακριβότερες από αυτές των Ολλανδών...
Για pigtails ψάχνω να φέρω από ΗΠΑ.

----------


## dti

> *Για το set WrapStar + Pigtail για τους 10 και μόνο που έχουν δείξει 
> ενδιαφέρον, θα δώσουμε το set στην ειδική τιμή των 62 +ΦΠΑ.* 
> 
> Δεν νομιζω να εχει διαφορα γιατι ο wirelesslan λεει μονο την καρτα, ενω ο prive-shop λεει πακετο.
> 62-49,95=12,05€ που κοστιζει το pigtail.


Υπάρχει διαφορά και μεγάλη μάλιστα, αφού ο wirelesslan δεν μιλάει ούτε για ειδική τιμή, ούτε για τους 10 πρώτους μόνο που μιλάει ο άλλος ...λες και μας κάνει χάρη...

----------


## JS

> Στο ebay εγώ δεν εντόπισα κάποια χθες που έψαξα.


ναι, απο τότε που ο Ολλανδός τις έβγαλε απο stock εξαφανίστηκαν απο το ebay. 2 μέρες πριν αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ έλεγα να αγοράσω και υπήρχαν >10




> Και παλιότερα που υπήρχαν ήταν σε τιμές ακριβότερες από αυτές των Ολλανδών...


τσου...ίδια τιμή ακριβώς. Είχα πετύχει και κάτι πιο φτηνές αλλά μπορεί να ήταν κράχτης  ::

----------


## vangel

Ας πω κ εγώ τη δική μου γνώμη ως αμοιβάδα με το φτωχό μου μυαλό.
Αν μπορεί το Priveshop η οποιοδήποτε priveshop να φέρει τις κάρτες γιατί να έχουμε ενα waitlist με τα nicks και να μην πάμε εκεί να τις παραγγείλουμε μόνοι μας; Η μήπως θα παραγγείλει μόνο 10 τεμάχια? Αποκλειστικότητα δεν έχει με άλλα 2 ή 3 τύπου priveshop? Πάντως την δική μου μπορώ να τη μοιραστώ με όποιον τη ζητήσει όταν την αποκτήσω..
Εκτός αν όλοι θέλουμε τη δική μας λες και αν θελήσει βοήθεια κάποιος θα του πούμε όχι..

Αυτα... Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με...  ::

----------


## dti

> Μετά από χθεσινό Mail μου προς την http://www.diswire.nl έλαβα σήμερα την παρακάτω απάντηση τους :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Michael,
> 
> O sorry, I allway’s assumed you where of a company.. and wanted to place a first trial order. You do understand that we are a wholesale reseller/distributor and that we do not do business with end users. This is also the reason we have removed the direct payment options from our site. There were too many end users blindly paying for a few cards and expecting us to deliver them support for the wholesale prices we are asking. 
> ...



Πες τους οτι είναι επιεικώς καραγκιόζηδες...
Δείτε τί μου έγραφαν από τον Ιανουάριο ως τον Μάρτιο...

[quote]Θέμα: RE: Information
Από: "J. de Stigter" <[email protected]>
Ημερομηνία: Παρ, Μάρτιος 3, 2006 12:53
Προς: "Damianos ..." <[email protected]>
Προτεραιότητα: Κανονική


Dear Sr.

How are your test with the CAP 2/5 Boards ?.
Looking forward to your reply

Kind regards
Johan de Stigter
Gandalf

At 21:06 27-01-2006, you wrote:
>Thank you very much Johan.
>CAP 2/5 seems very interesting indeed.
>I have some more questions:
>Is it certified for external links in 5 GHz band in Europe? If yes, is it
>certified with a specific antenna ? I know that it can operate in 5 GHz
>band, but I mean is CAP 2/5 legally operating there?
>Is it CE compliant?
>Sorry for these questions, but I'm trying to find a certified external
>radio operating in 5 GHz band and it seems that it is really hard...
>
>Best regards,
>
>Damianos
>
>
>
>On

----------


## Magnum

Καταρχάς δεν γνωρίζω την προιστορία που έχετε και στην μεταξύ σας αντιπαράθεση - διαξιφισμούς δεν θέλώ να λάβω μέρος, όμως :

Η αρχική σκέψη πιστεύω όλων μας ήταν να πάρουμε μία κάρτα PCMCIA για μία κυρίως δουλειά (Scan) σε οικονομική τιμή. 

Ψάχνοντας καταρχήν στα ελληνικά Eshop βρέθηκε η Ubiquiti η οποία όμως θεωρήθηκε η τιμή της υπερβολική για την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά (περίπου 170 μαζί με το PigTail και τον ΦΠΑ), έτσι υποδείχτηκε απο κάποιους χρήστες μεταξύ αυτών και ο dti η συγκεκριμένη κάρτα (Nec WarpStar Atheros) η οποία ψάχνοντας αργότερα βρήκα οτι κυκλοφορεί σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην Ιαπωνία και το μοναδικό Eshop που την είχε στην Ευρώπη ήταν το http://www.Diswire.nl.
Έτσι όταν την πρώτη φορά επικοινώνησα κάνοντας τους παραγγελία υπήρχε η δυνατότητα πώλησης σε End User μέσω Paypal, δεν υπήρχε όμως διαθεσιμότητα. 
Με το τελευταίο Mail όμως και με την ποσότητα από 1 τεμ να έχει φτάσει στα 5 και τελικά να τον ρωτάω για 10 τεμ όντως μπορεί να υπέθεσε ότι ήμουν ετάιρεία ή τοπικός μεταπωλητής, όμως δεν νομίζω ότι άλλαξε πολιτική του πρός τους τελικούς χρήστες, το site και τον τρόπο πληρωμής μόνο και μόνο ήρθε σε "συμφωνία" με τον έλληνα αντιπρόσωπο έτσι ώστε να πουλήσει 30 ή 50 κάρτες τον χρόνο μέσω αυτού ! Η Ελλάδα κακά τα ψέματα είναι πολύ μικρή αγορά ειδικά για τέτοιου είδους προιόντα...

Τέλως πάντων το ότι τα πράγματα θα υπάρχουν εδώ στην Ελλάδα από ένα κατάστημα είναι πολύ θετικό και ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό τον κ. Στράτο. (Priveshop)

Για την τιμή εγώ είχα υπολογίσει με βάση τις τιμές που μου είχαν στείλει απο την diswire 45 η κάρτα + 8 το Pigtail + 3 τα μεταφορικά + 2 τα υπόλοιπα έξοδα κατάθεσης των χρημάτων ένα τελικό κόστος περίπου 58 Ευρώ συν ΦΠΑ άρα τα 62 Ευρω + ΦΠΑ αν είναι "ειδική" τιμή ή όχι (λόγω του ποσοστού κέρδους της κάθε εταιρείας) αυτό είναι κάτι που μπορεί ο καθένας να το κρίνει μόνος του και να αποφασίσει αν θέλει να το πάρει απο εδώ ή απο το εξωτερικό ή απο τον α, τον β ή τον γ.

Το ζητούμενο είναι η κάρτα *μαζί* με το PigTail, οπότε δεν είναι λύση ότι την κάρτα την έχει το wirelesslan χωρίς όμως το PigTail, αν την φέρει μαζί με το PigTail και την διαθέσει στα 50, 40 ή 30 Ευρώ αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα... ( Ο ανταγωνισμός στην αγορά είναι το ζητούμενο απο εμάς τους τελικούς αγοραστές για καλυτερες τιμές και υπηρεσίες)

Πάντως θα περιμένω για νεώτερα την επόμενη εβδομάδα όπως μου έχει πει ο κος Στράτος.

----------


## dti

> Ψάχνοντας καταρχήν στα ελληνικά Eshop βρέθηκε η Ubiquiti η οποία όμως θεωρήθηκε η τιμή της υπερβολική για την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά (περίπου 170 μαζί με το PigTail και τον ΦΠΑ), έτσι υποδείχτηκε απο κάποιους χρήστες μεταξύ αυτών και ο dti η συγκεκριμένη κάρτα (Nec WarpStar Atheros) η οποία ψάχνοντας αργότερα βρήκα οτι κυκλοφορεί σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην Ιαπωνία και το μοναδικό Eshop που την είχε στην Ευρώπη ήταν το http://www.Diswire.nl.


Στην αλληλογραφία που δημοσίευσα πιο πάνω φαίνεται όλη η επικοινωνία με τους Ολλανδούς πότε ξεκίνησε και φαίνεται οτι ήταν διατεθιμένοι να πουλήσουν σε ποσότητα κάποια από τα είδη που εμπορεύονται σε μέλη του awmn.
Αυτό τους είχε γίνει γνωστό και είχαν συμφωνήσει...

----------


## Magnum

Δεν νομίζω ότι είπα κάτι διαφορετικό :




> Έτσι όταν την πρώτη φορά επικοινώνησα κάνοντας τους παραγγελία υπήρχε η δυνατότητα πώλησης σε End User μέσω Paypal, δεν υπήρχε όμως διαθεσιμότητα.


Στην πρώτη μου επαφή με αυτούς ζητησα να αγοράσω *1* τεμ σαν τελικός αγοραστής - ιδιώτης, άσχετα αν λόγω της μη διαθεσιμότητας μαζευτήκαμε 10...

Νομίζω ότι το λέει και αυτός και λέει και τον λόγο:




> You do understand that we are a wholesale reseller/distributor and that we do not do business with end users. This is also the reason we have removed the direct payment options from our site. There were too many end users blindly paying for a few cards and expecting us to deliver them support for the wholesale prices we are asking.


Αν ο παραπάνω λόγος δεν είναι πιστευτός, τότε αυτό είναι προσωπικό θέμα του καθενός...

----------


## vangel

Πάντως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι.... Μήπως χρειαστεί να πάρω και την αστυνομική ταυτότητα μαζί? Εκτός αν πάει κάποιος άλλος και πει το ψευδώνυμό μου. "Γεια σας. Vangel λέγομαι και ήρθα να πάρω την κάρτα που περιμένω τόσο καιρό σε waitlist. Είμαι ένας απο τους 10 τυχερούς".
 ::  

Ελεος.......  ::

----------


## alsafi

Η http://www.diswire.nl προστάτεψε τους συνεργάτες της στην Ελλάδα, όπως κάνουν όλες οι μεγάλες εταιρίες με τους αντιπρόσωπους τους άμα πάει κάποιος να παραγγείλει από άλλη χώρα
ή
απλά κάνει εξυπηρέτηση και δίνει πιο εύκολη λύση




> *The items of the order are not for trade, but for a non for profit
> wireless community (http://www.awmn.net) so it will take some time to collect
> the amount of money needed.*


(Ας πω και εγώ λίγο την βλακεία μου.)
Εσένα ποιος σε έκανε εκπρόσωπο του awmn?????

----------


## dti

> Η http://www.diswire.nl προστάτεψε τους συνεργάτες της στην Ελλάδα, όπως κάνουν όλες οι μεγάλες εταιρίες με τους αντιπρόσωπους τους άμα πάει κάποιος να παραγγείλει από άλλη χώρα
> ή
> απλά κάνει εξυπηρέτηση και δίνει πιο εύκολη λύση
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Προφανώς δεν παρακολουθείς το forum... ή θυμάσαι οτι θες...
Κατά τ' άλλα ...ακριβώς όπως τα λες (...για πολλοστή φορά βρε alsafi... ά και μη ξεχάσεις να το σχολιάσεις κι αυτό στο irc...).
Την επόμενη φορά θα σου ζητήσω την άδεια για να στείλω οποιοδήποτε email για την προμήθεια υλικών...

H diswire είναι τόσο "μεγάλη" εταιρία, που όπως φαίνεται στην αλληλογραφία που παρέθεσα ευχαρίστως συνομιλούσε μαζί μου...

Είναι δε τόσο "μεγάλη" εταιρία που αναφέρει και τους "αντιπροσώπους της"... 
Πόσο μάλλον για να τους "προστατεύσει"...

Αλήθεια το οτι έχουν καταργηθεί οι αποκλειστικές αντιπροσωπείες στην Ε.Ε. τους το σφύριξε κανείς;  ::

----------


## alsafi

Sorry που δεν περνάω όλοι την μέρα μου στο forum. Μπορείς να μου δείξεις το topic που σου αναθέσανε την παραγγελιά από το Δ.Σ????
Αλλιώς να ξέρω ότι μπορώ και εγώ να πάω κάπου και να πω “γεια σας είμαι από το awmn και θα ήθελα…”

Το τι κάνω εγώ στο IRC λέγετε ελευθερία λόγου όπως ξέρεις και σχολιάζουμε διάφορα πράγματα και ενέργειες (όπως ο σύλλογος, οι proxy, τις sex-ουαλικές προτιμήσεις του κάθε χρήστη και το πόσο άχρηστος είναι ο καθένας στο counter strike)

Όσο για την κατάργηση των αποκλειστικών αντιπροσωπειών γιατί όταν είχα παραγγείλει κάτι πράγματα από το εξωτερικό λόγο χαμηλότερης τιμής, μου απάντησαν ότι δεν μπορούν να μου τα στείλουν και με παραπέμψανε στη ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία τους???? (Μάλλον δεν θελαν τα λεφτά μου)

Edit: Όσο για την diswire, τουλάχιστον είναι εταιρία…

(παρακαλώ να πάνε όλα στα off topic)

----------


## dti

> Sorry που δεν περνάω *όλοι την μέρα μου* στο forum.


Συγχωρεμένος. Ένα ορθογραφικό λεξικό μπορεί να δώσει άλλο ενδιαφέρον στον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου και σίγουρα θα σε ωφελήσει...




> Μπορείς να μου δείξεις το topic που σου αναθέσανε την παραγγελιά από το Δ.Σ????
> Αλλιώς να ξέρω ότι μπορώ και εγώ να πάω κάπου και να πω “γεια σας είμαι από το awmn και θα ήθελα…”


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18486
Και βέβαια δε χρειαζόταν να μου αναθέσει το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου να κάνω παραγγελία για μέλη του δικτύου και της κοινότητας γενικότερα.
Όπως το ίδιο συμβαίνει γενικότερα στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες που διοργανώνονται στο forum.




> Το τι κάνω εγώ στο IRC λέγετε ελευθερία λόγου όπως ξέρεις και σχολιάζουμε διάφορα πράγματα και ενέργειες (όπως ο σύλλογος, οι proxy, τις sex-ουαλικές προτιμήσεις του κάθε χρήστη και το πόσο άχρηστος είναι ο καθένας στο counter strike)


Αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με μένα μπορείς να μη διαβάζεις τα μηνύματά μου και να μη συμμετέχεις στις ομαδικές που διοργανώνω.
Μπορείς βέβαια να μιλάς ελεύθερα στο irc ή όπου αλλού θες αρκεί να μην κάνεις χαρακτηρισμούς χωρίς να με γνωρίζεις προσωπικά.
Δε μπαίνω στη διαδικασία καν να σου απαντήσω στο irc...




> Όσο για την κατάργηση των αποκλειστικών αντιπροσωπειών γιατί όταν είχα παραγγείλει κάτι πράγματα από το εξωτερικό λόγο χαμηλότερης τιμής, μου απάντησαν ότι δεν μπορούν να μου τα στείλουν και με παραπέμψανε στη ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία τους???? (Μάλλον δεν θελαν τα λεφτά μου)


Την εποχή της παγκοσμιοποίησης της οικονομίας, αυτά ακούγονται τουλάχιστον γραφικά...




> Edit: Όσο για την diswire, τουλάχιστον είναι εταιρία…


Μεταπωλητές...
Γιατί χρειάζεται να αγοράζουμε από τον μεταπωλητή που αγοράζει από άλλον μεταπωλητή, με επιπλέον κόστος;  :: 
*ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ!!!*

----------


## JS

> Πάντως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι.... Μήπως χρειαστεί να πάρω και την αστυνομική ταυτότητα μαζί? Εκτός αν πάει κάποιος άλλος και πει το ψευδώνυμό μου. "Γεια σας. Vangel λέγομαι και ήρθα να πάρω την κάρτα που περιμένω τόσο καιρό σε waitlist. Είμαι ένας απο τους 10 τυχερούς".
>  
> 
> Ελεος.......


Είσαι νέος και δικαιολογείσαι να έχεις τέτοια απορία. ΝΑΙ, έτσι γινόταν πάντα αν κάναμε ομαδικές. Με το nickname.Σε λίγες περιπτώσεις που οι εταιρίες μας κάνανε χατιρικές τιμές (no flames please, γενικά μιλάω) γιατί μπαίνανε ως μπροστάρηδες σημειώνανε ΡΗΤΑ ποιοί και ποιοές έχουν δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον.
Εγώ πχ όταν είχα κάνει ομαδική/ες έδινα κρυφό κωδικό σε κάθε έναν και τον έβαζα να μου τον πει. Αν τον έδινε σε άλλον πρόβλημά του  ::

----------


## alsafi

@dti 
Αυτό με την ορθογραφία, εγώ το βλέπω σαν προσπάθεια να μειώσεις τον άλλων, άμα δεν έχεις άλλα επιχειρήματα και το θεωρώ άκρος κομπλεξικό “κύριε αλάνθαστε με το word”.

Οι Μεταπωλητές είναι νόμιμοι ενώ εσύ όχι ( και γι’άυτο “δουλεύεις” μέσω Π.Μ)

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, δεν βλέπω να μου απαντάς σε τίποτα, απλά πετάς ένα ότι νάνε από κάτω 

What ever το topic αυτό για μένα τελείωσε…

----------


## dti

> What ever το topic αυτό για μένα τελείωσε…


Ευτυχώς, για να τελειώσουν και τα μαργαριτάρια σου...  ::  




> Αυτό με την ορθογραφία, εγώ το βλέπω σαν προσπάθεια να μειώσεις τον άλλ*ω*ν, άμα δεν έχεις άλλα επιχειρήματα και το θεωρώ άκρ*ο*ς κομπλεξικό “κύριε αλάνθαστε με το word”.


Δεν έχω ανάγκη το word... 




> Οι Μεταπωλητές είναι νόμιμοι ενώ εσύ όχι ( και γι’*άυ*το “δουλεύεις” μέσω Π.Μ)


Οι ομαδικές που διοργανώνω είναι πάντα στο δημόσιο forum με φανερές διαδικασίες. Το ποιος εκμεταλλεύεται το forum για να κάνει διαφήμιση για την εταιρία του και ποιος βοηθά στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου διευκολύνοντας την προμήθεια εξοπλισμού (όποτε μπορεί) είναι γνωστό σε αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται για το δίκτυο... και όχι για τους μεταπωλητές. 




> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, δεν βλέπω να μου απαντάς σε τίποτα, απλά πετάς ένα ότι νάνε από κάτω


Μπα... παίρνεις τις απαντήσεις που σου αξίζουν.  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Κλειδώνεται για καμία ωρίτσα, μήπως και ηρεμίσετε.

----------


## wiresounds

unlocked.
Ελπίζω να έχετε ηρεμίσει.

----------


## slapper

Σωστή κίνηση!!!
Δέν είναι ανάγκη να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας!!
Ειρήνη ημήν!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Τελικά θα φέρει το priveshop με τελική 65€ μαζί με το pigtail???
Αν ναι κρατήστε μου μια και ενημερώστε πότε να ρθω να την πάρω...  ::

----------


## lacbil

> Τελικά θα φέρει το priveshop με τελική 65€ μαζί με το pigtail???


Αν ναι, πιθανοτατα κι εγώ.

----------


## costas43gr

Εχουμε κατι νεοτερο σχετικα με την παραλαβη - παραδωση των καρτων ?

----------


## nc

> Εχουμε κατι νεοτερο σχετικα με την παραλαβη - παραδωση των καρτων ?

----------


## costas43gr

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Τελικά ποιο είναι το πόρισμα??
 ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Τις κάρτες τις παραλάβαμε σήμερα!
Η τιμή τελικά για τους 10 ενδιαφερόμενους είναι €60 +ΦΠΑ (μαζί με το Pigtail).
Οπότε σήμερα μέχρι τις 18.00, αύριο Σάββατο 09.00-14.00 ή από βδομάδα 09.00-18.00 κανονίζετε την παραλαβή.

PriveShop.gr
Κεφαλληνίας 64
Αθήνα

Τηλ. 210 8629945

Ευχαριστώ.


Λίστα συμμετεχόντων
Magnum
hedgehog
lambrosk
MerNion
Dare Devil
JS
costas43gr
apollonas
slapper
vangel

----------


## Magnum

Ευχαριστώ  ::  


Αν προλάβω μπορεί να περάσω σήμερα αλλιώς απο την άλλη εβδομάδα...

----------


## nc

*Υπάρχει και ο Γερμανός*

Η τιμή συμπεριλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ.

και έπεται συνέχεια ....

----------


## gadgetakias

Επειδή ρωτάνε αρκετοί για drivers, σε μια γρήγορη δοκιμή βάλαμε αυτούς και έπαιξε κανονικά:

http://www.netgate.com/support/Drivers/Atheros/5004/

----------


## papashark

> *Υπάρχει και ο Γερμανός*
> 
> Η τιμή συμπεριλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ.
> 
> και έπεται συνέχεια ....


Ελπίζω αυτοί που θα πάρουν από τον Γερμανό να μην είναι το ίδιο ξεφτιλισμένοι με μερικούς που πήραν CM9 από εξωτερικό ή από διάφορους τοπικούς παραεμπόρους και μόλις χαλάσουν ψάχνουν για απόδηξη αγοράς για να τους την αλλάξουν τα εγχώρια μαγαζιά.

Να έχουν τουλάχιστον τα παντελόνια να την πετάξουν στα σκουπίδια μετά.

----------


## nc

Έχει και απόδειξη αγοράς και εγγύηση.

Όσο για τα έξοδα αποστολής στην Γερμανία:

Συστημένο κάνει 4 Euro και πάει σε 3 μέρες.

----------


## simfun

Υπάρχει και η κατηγορία *off-topic, flames, trolls, etc.* αν θέλετε να συνεχίσετε την ανταλλαγή ύβρεων και υποννοουμένων.....

----------


## MerNion

Πήρα την κάρτα και έβαλα κάτι drivers που βρήκα αλλα παίζει μόνο στα αμερικάνικα κανάλια.. Υπάρχει τρόπος να δουλέψει και στα δικά μας; Αν ναι, με τι drivers? Για windows XP μιλάω..

----------


## nc

> Πήρα την κάρτα και έβαλα κάτι drivers που βρήκα αλλα παίζει μόνο στα αμερικάνικα κανάλια.. Υπάρχει τρόπος να δουλέψει και στα δικά μας; Αν ναι, με τι drivers? Για windows XP μιλάω..


Κάποτε οι Ολλανδοίείχαν υποσχεθεί στο dti ότι έχουν τους Windows drivers για να δουλεύει η κάρτα σε όλα τα Ευρωπαϊκά κανάλια ...

Δεν ρωτάτε εκεί που την αγοράσατε, τι γίνεται με αυτό το θέμα?

Οι κάρτα σε Windows σκανάρει ΜΟΝΟ τα αμερικάνικα.

Σε LINUX αλλάζοντας το country code μπορεί να παίξει παντού.

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MerNion
> 
> Πήρα την κάρτα και έβαλα κάτι drivers που βρήκα αλλα παίζει μόνο στα αμερικάνικα κανάλια.. Υπάρχει τρόπος να δουλέψει και στα δικά μας; Αν ναι, με τι drivers? Για windows XP μιλάω..
> 
> 
> Κάποτε οι Ολλανδοίείχαν υποσχεθεί στο dti ότι έχουν τους Windows drivers για να δουλεύει η κάρτα σε όλα τα Ευρωπαϊκά κανάλια ...
> 
> Δεν ρωτάτε εκεί που την αγοράσατε, τι γίνεται με αυτό το θέμα?
> 
> ...


Thanks.. Θα το ψάξω.. Εν τω μεταξύ κανείς άλλος που να έχει ιδέα επί του θέματος;

----------


## JS

Αρχικά στο carpc δοκίμασα αυτούς:
http://www.compex.com.sg/home/downloadproducts1.asp

έχουν country code selection και δουλεύουν κανονικότατα (κλασσικοί atheros είναι με άλλα jpeg) , μια χαρά για scan.
ΑΛΛΑ:
δεν μπορώ να τσεκάρω αν όντως παίζουν στα non-us κανάλια μιας και το home AP μου είναι αμερικάνικο. Δοκιμάστε και πείτε.

----------


## Magnum

Το Link που έχεις βάλει δεν δουλεύει, βγάζει :

ADODB.Field error '800a0bcd'

Either BOF or EOF is True, or the current record has been deleted. Requested operation requires a current record.

/home/downloadproducts1.asp, line 31 


Μήπως οι drivers που λές είναι για το : iWavePort WL54AG ?

----------


## JS

Ναι, και έχεις δίκιο για το λινκ  ::   ::   ::  
για κάνε paste το σωστό  ::

----------


## Magnum

Αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι οι παρακάτω  ::  :

Downloads for iWavePort WL54AG

Drivers http://www.compex.com.sg/home/downloads ... 040420.zip Datecode: 20040420 20.04.2004

Installation Guides http://www.compex.com.sg/home/Installgu ... Gv1.2c.pdf v1.2 26.09.2005

----------


## Vigor

Εύγε Magnum!  ::

----------


## lacbil

Sorry αλλά επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω την κάρτα και δεν έχω πολυκαταλάβει τι παίζει με τους drivers, τελικά είναι ok για τα δικά μας κανάλια ή όχι; Υπάρχει λόγος τελικά κάποιος να μην την αγοράσει;
Τα ευρωπαϊκά δεν διαφέρουν μόνο σε ορισμένα επιπλέον από τα αμερικάνικα  ::

----------


## dti

Αφού εγκατέστησα το utility και τον driver που δίνει η compex τρέχοντας το utility, επέλεξα σαν χώρα "United Kingdom" και η CM9 που έχω στο laptop έπαιξε κανονικά!
Δοκίμασα σε ap που ήταν στο κανάλι 13 και συνδέθηκε κανονικά. Έκανα και scan κανονικά στη μπάντα 5.470-5725.

Έπαιξε κανονικά με τον ίδιο τρόπο και με την Ubiquiti SRC PCMCIA. Μόνο που δεν θέλει να είναι ενεργή ταυτόχρονα και η CM9...
Χρησιμοποιώ:

Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ar5211.sys
Driver Version: 4.1.2.38
Driver Date: 01 Apr 2005 11:25:02

και όχι τον driver της compex που είναι σχετικά παλιός.

Οπότε λύθηκε κι αυτό το πρόβλημα!
Credits to js!!!

----------


## JS

Χμ...δηλαδή αν βάλουμε το utlility & drivers που έδωσα και μετά χώσουμε καρφωτά νεώτερους atheros drivers θα παίξει ;

----------


## dti

> Sorry αλλά επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω την κάρτα και δεν έχω πολυκαταλάβει τι παίζει με τους drivers, τελικά είναι ok για τα δικά μας κανάλια ή όχι; Υπάρχει λόγος τελικά κάποιος να μην την αγοράσει;
> Τα ευρωπαϊκά δεν διαφέρουν μόνο σε ορισμένα επιπλέον από τα αμερικάνικα


Λογικά, θα είναι εντάξει, εφόσον εγκαταστήσεις το utility της compex που σου επιτρέπει να επιλέξεις χώρα άλλη από USA. 
Στη μπάντα των 5 GHz μας ενδιαφέρει η μπάντα 5470-5725 (κανάλια 5500-5700) που όπως έρχεται η κάρτα δεν υποστηρίζονται.
Όμως η παράλογη αυτή κατάσταση μάλλον παίρνει τέλος...

----------


## nc

> Χμ...δηλαδή αν βάλουμε το utlility & drivers που έδωσα και μετά χώσουμε καρφωτά νεώτερους atheros drivers θα παίξει ;


Όχι, δεν παίζει με αυτό τον τρόπο γιατί ή αλλαγή δεν γίνεται στο hardware.

Παίζει όμως με τον παρακάτω τρόπο

1. Εγκαθιστάς τους τελευταίους drivers της Atheros.

2. Εγκαθιστάς ΜΟΝΟ το utility από την Compex.

3. Τρέχεις το utility της Compex manual κάθε φορά που θες να αλλάξεις το country code.

----------


## spirosco

Παλιοτερα ειχα σηκωσει CM9 με drivers & utility απο Lancom: http://www.lancom-systems.de/

----------


## nc

> Παλιοτερα ειχα σηκωσει CM9 με drivers & utility απο Lancom: http://www.lancom-systems.de/


ftp://ftp.lancom.de/AirLancer/AirLancer ... 1.2.84.exe

ftp://ftp.lancom.de/AirLancer/AirLancer ... UAL-EN.pdf

----------


## JS

> Παλιοτερα ειχα σηκωσει CM9 με drivers & utility απο Lancom: http://www.lancom-systems.de/


Δεν το σκέφτηκα...έχω και εγώ drivers απο την pci lancom...
Θα τους βάλω στο carpc και θα δω αν την δει κανονικά.

----------


## MerNion

Τελικά κάποια λύση για Windows για να παίζουν στα ευρωπαικά κανάλια στους 5 έχουμε;

----------


## nc

> Τελικά κάποια λύση για Windows για να παίζουν στα ευρωπαικά κανάλια στους 5 έχουμε;


ΝΑΙ, πιο πάνω αναφέρεται. Με το utility από την Compex ή τους drivers της Lancom.

----------


## MerNion

Οκ thanks.. Θα το δοκιμάσω

----------


## lacbil

Βοήθεια please!

Έχει κανείς δοκιμάσει να λειτουργήσει μόνο a (5GHz)?
Συναντώ μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Εν ολίγοις κολλάει η κάρτα μου.

-Windows XP Media Center
-Εγκαθιστώ Atheros driver (WLATEAG.INF). Αναγνωρίζεται κανονικά. Από stumbler εννοείται πιάνω μονο b/g δίκτυα
-Εγκαθιστώ Compex utility. Βάζω Ελλάδα. Συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί η κάρτα. Πιάνει ακόμα ΜΟΝΟ b/g.
-Βάζω μόνο 5GHz(a). Κολλάει πάντα. Βγάζει μηνύματα προβλημάτων της καρτας, η κάρτα γίνεται από μόνη της disabled και μετά από λίγη ώρα δεν φαίνεται καν στα network connections. Κι ας έχω κάνει 5 system restore και 5 επαναεγκαταστάσεις των παραπάνω.

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Χμ...δηλαδή αν βάλουμε το utlility & drivers που έδωσα και μετά χώσουμε καρφωτά νεώτερους atheros drivers θα παίξει ;
> 
> 
> Όχι, δεν παίζει με αυτό τον τρόπο γιατί ή αλλαγή δεν γίνεται στο hardware.
> 
> Παίζει όμως με τον παρακάτω τρόπο
> 
> ...


Βασιλη εκανες τα βηματα αυτα και δεν επεξε ?

edit : Τα εχω ολα στο ftp

----------


## lacbil

Ναι ακριβώς. Μου το έδωσε το cd o nc με ολα μέσα.

b/g δουλεύει. a δεν μου δουλεύει.

----------


## costas43gr

Σε a μου δουλεψε με εγκατασταση μονο του utility και με netstubler αλλα με το δικο του scan utility.

----------


## nc

Όπως είπαμε και το απόγευμα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην εγκατάσταση μετά τις πολλές προσπάθειες που είχες κάνει με την κάρτα του Κώστα.

Ενδεικτικά επισυνάπτω scan με το utility της κάρτας και το NetStumbler.
Είναι μέσα από το σπίτι και απεικονίζονται τα 3 ενεργά interface μου στην ταράτσα (2 σε 802.11b και 1 σε 802.11a)

----------


## lacbil

To πρόβλημα (γιατί ακόμα πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με λανθασμένο συνδυασμό λογισμικού) λύθηκε πριν λίγο. 
Για μένα αυτό 



> 1. Εγκαθιστάς τους τελευταίους drivers της Atheros.


ήταν το όλο θέμα...
Στην τελευταία προσπάθεια εγκατέστησα τον atheros driver που είχε προτείνει ο gadgetakias 
http://www.netgate.com/support/Drivers/Atheros/5004/
(και ΟΧΙ τους λοιπούς βλ. SP27732driver ή WLATEAG.INF ή δεν θυμάμαι τώρα ποιόν τρίτο) 
μαζί με το Compex utility 
και επιτέλους λειτούργησε άψογα σε "ευρωπαϊκά" (5,3 ως 5,7 GHz) a κανάλια.

----------


## Magnum

Μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας τους παρακάτω driver :

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/atheros.htm

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να είναι οι τελευταίοι...

----------


## koki

Έχει κανείς πουθενά το γιουτίλιτυ της Κόμπεξ γιατί μου βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους όταν ακολουθώ τον σύνδεσμο της Τζούσις;

----------


## alasondro

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι οι παρακάτω  :
> 
> Downloads for iWavePort WL54AG
> 
> Drivers http://www.compex.com.sg/home/downloads ... 040420.zip Datecode: 20040420 20.04.2004
> 
> Installation Guides http://www.compex.com.sg/home/Installgu ... Gv1.2c.pdf v1.2 26.09.2005

----------


## koki

Nόμιζα ότι αυτό είναι drivers  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Έχει κανείς πουθενά το γιουτίλιτυ της Κόμπεξ γιατί μου βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους όταν ακολουθώ τον σύνδεσμο της Τζούσις;


Στο εφ τι πι μου υπαρχουν απαντα....  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καλησπέρα.
Παρέλαβα την εν λόγω κάρτα πρίν απο 4-5 μέρες και άρχισα να την ψάχνω. Τελικά ο καλύτερος συνδυασμόςείναι:

1. Install drives της ATHEROS 

http://www.netgate.com/support/Drivers/Atheros/5004/ 

2. Μόνο το Compex utility από

http://www.compex.com.sg/home/downloads ... 040420.zip 

3. αλλάζω την χώρα στο utility. 

Και οκ.

Μετά την χρησιμοποιώ κανονικά και σε netstubler? Η μόνο στο δικό της scan utility?

----------


## costas43gr

Αποψε ετυχε να σκαναρω με την καρτα για εναν client και ειδα πως αργει να δωσει αποτελεσματα στο netstubler προς μια κατευθυνση διοτι σκαναρει και σε a & b-g οποτε το εψακσα λιγακι.
Εφοσον εχουμε επιλεξει χωρα απο το utility με το Atheros client utility δημιουργουμε profile με καποιο ονομα που μας βολευει και να μας δειχνει τι ειδους σκαν θα κανει.
Ετσι για σκαν μονο σε a δινουμε π.χ. scan A ονομα προφιλ και στις ρυθμισεις στην καρτελα Advanced Επιλεγουμε μονο οσα Wireless Mode ειναι για την συγκεκριμενη μπαντα.Π.χ. 5Ghz 54Mbps , Turbo G, Super A/G και οτι αλλο εχει βασει χωρας.
Με τον ιδιο τροπο δημιουργουμε κι αλλα προφιλ με τροπο ετσι ωστε να κανει σκαν μονο σε B ή μονο σε G ή μονο B-G , turbo G ....
*Ετσι πριν ξεκινησουμε το netstubler επιλεγουμε το προφιλ που θελουμε και στο scaning μας δινει αμεσως τα αποτελεσματα της συγκεκριμενης μπαντας - συχνοτητας που βρισκει.*

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ωραίος και σκεφτόμουνα γιατί σέρνεται.  ::

----------

